# [SOLVED]Help! alsa no soundcard found for acer 4750g

## boxfile

I have install gentoo, but no sound. i search for help, change .asound and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf, even rebuild kernel, but it doesn't work. 

```

alsamixer

This sound device does not have any controls

aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

/usr/sbin/alsa-info.sh --no-upload
```

  I get information for my computer, in 

http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3cf59891eec37d6300baaeb455056217d0c57fea

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep '^CONFIG_SND'

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

```

  Really thanks for help.Last edited by boxfile on Thu Aug 04, 2016 5:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Double check you're running the right kernel.

Does it work on other Linux distributions?

Do you see hdaudio when you run lspci?

----------

## boxfile

Thank you for reply.

I have installed only one kernel , 4.4.6.

Before, i have installed other linux system, like debain, fedora.., the sound is ok.

```

lspci -k |grep -iA3 audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

```

I don't know the 'Subsystem' what is mean in audio device. But i see 'Codec: Realtek ID 269' and 'Codec: Intel ID 2805' in /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 and codec#3. I added CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

----------

## boxfile

I find it can't bind the codec.

```

dmesg |grep hdaudio

[    0.357077] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    0.357606] hdaudio hdaudioC0D3: Unable to bind the codec

```

What should i check?

----------

## boxfile

Very sorry, I have made two mistakes. 

1. I have wrote /etc/fstab error.

2. I have installed kernel to /boot, but system not mount boot partition by default. The /boot is not /dev/sda1, and grub read kernel from /dev/sda1. So every time system is loading old one.

----------

